# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tekort aan vitamine B12

## Karolien

Hoi allemaal, 

Graag zou ik meer willen weten of iemand iets af weet over te kort aan Vitamine B12.
Volgens mijn bloed uitslagen heb ik een tekort aan vitamine B12

Doei karolien

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Karolien,

Hier is een link naar een artikel waarin allerlei soorten vitamines staan beschreven. Misschien dat je er iets tussen zou kunnen vinden.
Dit is de link: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=8848

Hoop dat er iets nuttigs tussen staat voor je!
Succes!

groetjes Sylvia

----------


## jolanda70

Kijk ook eens op deze site http://home.kpn.nl/hindrikdejong/ en http://anne.messageboard.nl/28447/index.php Even (gratis) aanmelden.
Je hebt hier heel veel aan!

----------


## Luuss0404

Dierlijke producten (vis, vlees, eieren en zuivel) zorgen voor vitamine B12 aanvulling / aanmaak.
Er bestaan vitamine supplementen met vitamine B12 erin.
Je kan ook via de huisarts vitamine B12 geinjecteerd krijgen, vaak is dit als het lichaam de vitamine B12 niet goed kan opnemen vanuit zichzelf.

----------

